
First ever plane with no moving parts takes flight - kawera
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/nov/21/first-ever-plane-with-no-moving-parts-takes-flight
======
ColinWright
Discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18503772](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18503772)

------
ohiovr
First? What about ram jets?

~~~
richardpoole
Fuel injection uses moving parts.

